# Cracked Housing on Garbage Disposal



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry,but the inside is like a tin can--when it splits it's junk.


They have a warranty by I doubt that anyone keeps the warranty info---time for a new one---


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree, too much tork and vibration. Nothing will seal it.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

you could try epoxy or on of the steel epoxies. when you replace it get an insinkerator with the stainless steel grind chamber and this wont happen again. sounds like it is a badger which is their bottom end disposal and made mostly of pot metal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you made contact with the company to ask them about the problum.
If yours cracked I'm sure it's not the first time and they may offer you something for your trouble.
It's free to ask.


----------



## wysiwyg6000 (Dec 31, 2009)

As luck would have it, it has a 2 year warranty and it's been installed for roughly 3 . So I doubt they'll be honoring anything at this point. It is a Badger 5 model and a quick Google search reveals that a lot of other people are having this problem too. Honestly, I don't even use the disposal feature since I never flush solid food down there. It just leaks now when I dump water down the drain that I would like to stop. I can replace it when it's time to move in a few years. Could I use pipe dope to cover the cracks with and form a seal?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

wysiwyg6000 said:


> As luck would have it, it has a 2 year warranty and it's been installed for roughly 3 . So I doubt they'll be honoring anything at this point. It is a Badger 5 model and a quick Google search reveals that a lot of other people are having this problem too. Honestly, I don't even use the disposal feature since I never flush solid food down there. It just leaks now when I dump water down the drain that I would like to stop. I can replace it when it's time to move in a few years. Could I use pipe dope to cover the cracks with and form a seal?


 listen ...to what is being said....if cracked its junk....badger 5 at lowes or hardware..75.00...simple install....ben sr:yes:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You could always replace the disposal with a standard basket strainer and continuous waste piping. Set you back about $20 or so vs. a new badger...
Just don't try to patch it- waste of your time- wysiwyg :thumbup:


----------



## digitbean (Nov 14, 2015)

I know this post is old, but I wanted to give my experience since I have this very same type of disposal in my home and also have this problem. In fact, I used epoxy putty to repair the leak quite successfully. It took approximately another 2 years before I had any more problems with the disposal, which turned out to be another leak of the same type. I just repaired that leak last night using the same quick method. It doesn't look pretty, but it works just fine. I'm no expert, but if you have a cracked housing issue, you might want to give the putty a try for a quick fix. I used Harvey's epoxy putty to repair mine. Just make sure to clean and dry the surface around the cracked area before applying the putty.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

[old]


----------

